# What is best for guppy fry



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have about 10 pregnant female guppies now 4 are I'm my 15 gallon bare bottom tank 4 are in my 10 gallon bare bottom tank 2 are in my community 55 gallon tank with sand my question is what type is better for fry that are a week old I am going to get a 20 gallon long tank with a t5 lighting system what is best for raising the fry gravel, sand , or bare bottom I will have a sponge filter in the 20 gallon long tank


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Personally I would go barebottom and some floating plants...that way if any food or plant matter fall, you can easily siphon it out.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

is a 20 gallon long tank big enough for them ill probably keep the fry in there for 4 to 6 weeks then move them to my 55 gallon community tank would sand be bad to have for the fry tank I love the way it looks and it always looks fairly clean im my 55 gallon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pay attention.......
20 long.......bare bottom......2 sponge filters...heater...78 degrees F.....30%-50% of the tank should be covered with floating plants such as hornwort and anacharis....
you will need at least 3 kinds of quality foods..fine foods for the fry..i sell foods , so i have 6 or 8 kinds for the fry..right now i have 2 25 gallon totes that i am breeding black moscow guppies in...between to two tubs there are about 400 guppies...they will be going outside in big troughs for the summer..will probably be doing 1 or 2 more strains as well...
you have gotten good sound advice from the folks here..use it..you may like the look of sand ; but if you want a sand substrate just get some males guppies and keep them..quit trying to breed them.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

lohachata said:


> pay attention.......
> 20 long.......bare bottom......2 sponge filters...heater...78 degrees F.....30%-50% of the tank should be covered with floating plants such as hornwort and anacharis....
> you will need at least 3 kinds of quality foods..fine foods for the fry..i sell foods , so i have 6 or 8 kinds for the fry..right now i have 2 25 gallon totes that i am breeding black moscow guppies in...between to two tubs there are about 400 guppies...they will be going outside in big troughs for the summer..will probably be doing 1 or 2 more strains as well...
> you have gotten good sound advice from the folks here..use it..you may like the look of sand ; but if you want a sand substrate just get some males guppies and keep them..quit trying to breed them.


How much do you sell the black Moscow guppies for and how much for food.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Loha...the tub thing sounds actually quite fun. I may try it this summer. 

Do I have this right? Obtain tubs (can be kiddie pools or feeding troughs?), fill with water. De-chlorinate said water, throw in some plants. Then introduce the females. Wait for fry...remove females? Let the plants keep the fry safe?

Is there any cycling involved? What about water changes? A step-by-step would be great...I hear snippets of this and that throughout the forums, but haven't found a definitive guide post. 

Sorry for the interrogation. XD


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to your nearest "tractor supply store"...they have 110 gallon stock tanks for $50.00...
these tanks are indestructible..fill with tap water..get lots of hornwort.i can hook you up with a good supplier..let me know.
place in a mostly sunny spot...

my food prices range from $5.00 a pound for Plecocaine to $15.00 per ounce for Max Prime "M" .....there is a price list in the vendor section just above the freshwater section....black moscows are $10.00 per pair plus shipping..i will try to get some pics up this week...

hum...i will get back with you about the tubs..


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

How much for 1 pound of plecocaine size 2, half pound of algae wafers, and 2oz of chlor-gone shipped to 95828


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am currently out of stock on the Chlor-Gone...won't have any in until july or august...
total cost for 1 lb of Plecocaine #02 and 1/2 lb of algae wafers with USPS Priority shipping would be $24.00....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok hum...you ready ?

storage totes are inexpensive and work really well but need to be reinforced..i use a couple of pieces of 1x4 and threaded steel rods to keep them from bowing out..but i really do suggest the 110 gallon stock tanks from tractor supply...they even have a drain plug...just rinse it out good and set it up..i would even put a couple of inches of gravel in it in case you want to plant some aponogetons or swords...
i have a friend that gives good deals on hornwort and other plants..
fill the tub and dechlorinate..
if you are going to do livebearers just toss the whole crew in the tub and let them go..you will have to feed them the first 2 or 3 weeks ; but not after that except for once or twice a week...with lots of hornwort and some water hyacinth the fry will find plenty of food and refuge..mosquitos will lay eggs and when they hatch your fish will feast on the larvae...colors will become more brilliant than you have ever seen..

do 1 tub......and you will be hooked..next year you will have 3 or 4 of them...they are awesome for breeding barbs , danios and other egg scatterers..
you may have to buy some bird netting or shade cloth to cover the tubs to keep birds out and fishes in..
if you have any more questions ; feel free to ask.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Hee hee, my mum may have issues with giant tubs on our patio. It's something I'll probably have to save up for. Would I need to reinforce the 110 stock tank? 

I don't have to do any water changes at all? Also, I hope I don't sound like an idiot asking this, but what happens if it rains and the thing overflows? The rain water here has virtually no hardness at all, and very acidic pH, while the hose water (which I would probably use to fill it up) is very hard and has a very high pH (over 8). Would this be okay? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

OK..here's a few pics..lousy ones but it will give an idea of them..one scoop of a 4 inch net from one of the tubs....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

drill about 4 or 5 holes 3/8" diameter at the top of the side...spread some silicone sealer all around them on the inside of the tub and cover with plastic screen material..
no water changes needed...when you bring the fish and plants in for the winter drain about 6 or 8 inches of water and let the tanks sit out all winter..the 110 gallon tanks need no reinforcement..they are pretty much indestructible..and no water changes..


----------

